
Bill Gates Thinks Apple Should Help FBI (paywall) - ejz
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/3559f46e-d9c5-11e5-98fd-06d75973fe09.html
======
ejz
Bill Gates' argument seems to miss an important component of Apple's complaint
--the expansion of the All Writs Act of 1798 to unprecedented scope. The FBI's
need for some way to "get the keys" is worth consideration, though.

~~~
PhantomGremlin
I've seen very little discussion of the All Writs Act aspect of the situation.
I agree that it's very important.

